
Ask HN: Good Network Simulators for Research? - non-entity
I&#x27;ve been trying to find some network simulation software to play around with networks and software I&#x27;ve been writing, as I can&#x27;t reasonably recreate these sort of networks irl. Preferable something cross platform (windows and linux) and free, although I wouldn&#x27;t mind paying if it&#x27;s good. I also want to be able to simulate WAN and other non-ethernet networks.<p>Closest free tool I found, was gns3. Unfortunately, I found it too unreliable and buggy to use. I&#x27;ve seen other products <i>very</i> close to what I want but don&#x27;t sell to consumers and probably are way to expensive anyway. Most other software I&#x27;ve found seems to mostly be Cisco certification tool and focused more on education.
======
ystad
Check out [https://www.nsnam.org/](https://www.nsnam.org/)

------
Raed667
I remember at school we had workshops with both GNS3 and Cisco Packet Tracer.

My memory is that GNS3 was more versatile.

